# Popping when settling in for cuddle?



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi guys,

Every time we take Herc out for a cuddle, he does this little popping thing in our laps before he settles down and goes to sleep. The only way I can describe it is as if he had hiccups. I counted them the last few nights, always between 30 and 40. What is he doing? Is this just his way of getting comfy? Does anyone else's hog do this? Thanks!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Totally normal, especially for babies.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I don't know what it is. Zoey will do it sometimes, but Cholla will do it almost every night.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Ralph does the same thing sometimes...i was wondering too....


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Totally normal, especially for babies.


That's good to know. He's almost 11 months, and he still does it every night, but only when he's ready to settle in. I would be curious to know why they do that though...

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank goodness it's normal haha I was just about to ask about this. Sandy was sleeping under his wheel and started having what I thought was a mini-seizure but now that I think about it it was more just like several consecutive pops. Silly boy


----------

